# 3 Tips For Maximizing Space In A Small Vegetable Garden



## Jan_Bills (Feb 14, 2010)

Great info, Mr. Tee! Thanks for sharing!

Jan
Two Women and a Hoe™
The Fine Art of Soul to Soil


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jan! Thanks for stopping by. 

Tee


----------



## Rosie_(leavesnbloom) (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi there Mr T finally getting here via twitter - you've a great website over here.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Rosie, thank you for stopping by and for the compliment! 

Tee


----------



## Kyle_Bailey (Sep 28, 2010)

small gardens are very cute and does not cost much to setup.;-


----------



## ALICIAIRWIN19 (Apr 29, 2012)

Make your life time easier take the home loans and everything you need.


----------

